# 2000 f150 7700 front end adequate for plowing?



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Although this is considered a heavier capacity truck than the f150, and it has some items that make it at least minimally suitable for plowing ...

is the front end less capable than the f250, is it the same as in the regular f150?
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

What is your front GAWR?


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

The 7700 Payload (Group A) upgrades the GVWR to 7,700 pounds and provides a front Gross Axle Weight Rating (GAWR) on all 4x4 models of 4,150 pounds to accommodate a snowplow (7700 package and snowplow are not available on SuperCrew).


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

I am well versed with what is beefed up in the 7700. What I was wondering about was the front end etc. of the f150, which would be same in the 7700. Are they well known for being robust, or not.

Just curious about the reputation of this truck for ruggedness and longevity. I've also got a 1989 Toyota pickup which has been thrown, slammed, loaded, overheated and come out tighter than it went in. I've never gotten an alignment in 8 years I've had the truck. It sits with 360,000 miles and purrs. Routine maintenance only.

I got this 7700 cause I needed a bigger truck and I wonder what sorts of routine problems I'll be dealing with. 
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

_*I have a 2000 f-150 4x4 1/2 ton sport flareside and it plows with no problems at all to the front end or driveline, Of course i also dont beat the snot out of it and dont shift untill at a complete stop. If your asking if your truck can take the plow........ well yes it can!wesport*_


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Viper! great response


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*Your very welcome!payup*


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Your truck is more than capable of handling a plow. I am going to assume your truck has the 7 lug wheels ?? It is not common knowledge to most of the so called experts but these "heavy duty half tons" are really an truck all of their own with bigger springs and shocks . Bigger differentals and axles and bearings and even the wheels . Probably the best $900 a guy could ever spend on a half ton truck and in 2011 I am told they are just calling it an 8200 GVW pckg and it includes the tralier tow package so its really now only about $600 for everything beefed up to get you right in between a standard 7200 GVW truck and a standard F250............ Dealers are telling us they hate to order them anymore as the avg customer is just price shopping and cant see any of the things that the HD package really has so they walk off the lot thinking the dealer is a grand more expensive than the last truck he just looked at.................... reality of it is that most folks DONT need the HD truck .


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i heard that body style of f 150 had lots of frame flex? cant say i have first hand knowelege, but if thats the case, you may want to , as stated above , not beat the snot out of it


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

_*Well all i can say is i have not had any frame flexing problems, from taking the truck offroading, plowing, plowing with a crap load of salt in the bed, towing other cars and trucks, or hauling my 28 foot camper the truck has always stayed straight as a arrow and has never let me down. When i said about not beating the snot out of the truck, it was as in what i have seen guys do before, plowing to fast, ramming snow banks while plowing, rolling shifts, etc, Any truck will be as good as you treat it, it can last forever if you take care of it properly. Now lets bring on the snow!!!payuppayuppayup*_


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

FisherVMan;1117735 said:


> Your truck is more than capable of handling a plow. I am going to assume your truck has the 7 lug wheels ?? It is not common knowledge to most of the so called experts but these "heavy duty half tons" are really an truck all of their own with bigger springs and shocks . Bigger differentals and axles and bearings and even the wheels . Probably the best $900 a guy could ever spend on a half ton truck and in 2011 I am told they are just calling it an 8200 GVW pckg and it includes the tralier tow package so its really now only about $600 for everything beefed up to get you right in between a standard 7200 GVW truck and a standard F250............ Dealers are telling us they hate to order them anymore as the avg customer is just price shopping and cant see any of the things that the HD package really has so they walk off the lot thinking the dealer is a grand more expensive than the last truck he just looked at.................... reality of it is that most folks DONT need the HD truck .


So you've got the same thing, but newer, with a vplow on it? That's a beast isn't it ??
Pete


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

peterng;1109781 said:


> Although this is considered a heavier capacity truck than the f150, and it has some items that make it at least minimally suitable for plowing ...
> 
> is the front end less capable than the f250, is it the same as in the regular f150?
> Thanks,
> Pete


I used to own a 2002 F150 7700lb truck and it was a great truck. I ran a 7 1/2 boss V plow on it and had zero trouble with it. It held the plow very well. The front end is much heavier than the standard f150. You've got a great truck for plowing.


----------

